

Microsoft PR Chief Shreds New NY Times Columnist Over His Advice Column - libovness
http://www.businessinsider.com/frank-shaw-disagrees-with-farhad-manjoo-2014-2

======
bdfh42
Hardly a "shredding". he is saying something like "don't buy established
products A or B but buy established products M and S".

I think he is also trying to imply that MS products are somehow new and
exciting - even emerging technologies - which is a pretty weak argument.

